# Heya!



## SupraChick (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey there, just introducing me and my kitties.
I'm Niki and my kitties are Precious and Mid-Nite.
I'm 20 and they are about 7 months old.
They are so precious, which is why I named one that!
They are lovable and do the cutest things!
To wake me up, the lay right on me with their face right up to mine then stretch their little paw out and put it on my mouth.
Guess that means wake up mummy, we're hungry! LOL...
Only thing I've found so far is Mid-Nite does not like other cats.
I've acquired another full grown cat and Mid-Nite just can't stand her!
And this orange cat is sooo sweet so I don't know what her problem is!
So I've got Mid-Nite, which is all black, Precious, which is some weird undescribable color, and this orange cat who I may as well call Tabby, lol..
So hi to everyone and I hope to learn more about my cats and yours!
Niki


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Hi and welcome

Let's see some pictures of those kitties


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and yes lets see some pictures .. :wink:


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Niki and welcome!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## SupraChick (Mar 25, 2004)

I'll have pics when I buy another digital camera


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Hello and welcome,
Your kitties sound sooo cute!!!! @@@


----------

